# Beware of construction noise at WM Seaside



## sun starved Gayle (Jun 20, 2014)

Just returned from a quick, one night trip at Seaside. The noise started at 9:00 in the morning, two air compressors or something, in a unit very close (above and kitty corner?) to ours. It was so loud we could not hear each other talk! I know that remodeling needs to be done to keep the resort nice, but the noise level was not what I bargained for.

If I was assigned that unit for a whole week and I had to contend with that  level of noise every morning I would be pretty upset. The resort is  a tall,  U-shape building, so any sounds really echo all through the property. 

Just an FYI for anyone planning on going there soon. BTW, the resort was PACKED. School is definitely out!


----------

